# Porter cable power sander



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey, there's a sander on eBay my buddy is selling. It's at 300 buy out but the reserve is 200 I've seen the unit it's borderline new his company just bought him a new one so he asked if I knew anyone and I could really only think of you guys.


----------

